# temporary basement jacks



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Why don't you look into house jacks instead of those pole jacks?
http://f5c.yahoofs.com/shopping/mci...872ad10b35e1bdc2e4e5302jpg70?rm_____DFzjIWhdr
Mike


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

If you want/need pole jacks, check with a local ICF contractor/distributor that installs/sells Lite-Deck or Insuldeck, the shoring jacks they use are perfect for what you need. I am surprised you local rental company does not have them available.


----------



## dharp (Apr 28, 2007)

*temp basment posts*

thanx chris, we live in a small resort town in texas, ive been checking in the dallas/ft worth area, the truth is nobody builds basements down here, which might explain the problem


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Use a car jack with a 4x4. Have a 4x4 ready and place in beside the one you are using too jack up the load with, raise it about 1/8 then wedge the other 4x4 in place, lower the jack and repeat. Make sure you use a good base plate if it a dirt floor. You can also just pound the wedges in with a small sledge and raise the load that way too and skip the jack measure every place first so you know if you are lifting.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go to your local Sears, they sell 20 ton jacks you can use with a 4x4 or 6x6.
Ron


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

The car jack was suppose to be a bottle jack sorry. You should not need over a 6 ton for any one point. Do not leave the load on the jack alone in case it leaks, always barce it off like I described:yes: safety, safety, safety


----------

